# Hella stern light redneckery



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

The cover fell off my Hella stern light. Replacement is a week away. Practically a year!

I solved it with a children's liquid ibuprofen bottle from Publix. The fit is perfect.
Perfect I tell ya!

Two years ago on the 4th of July the bulb burned out while we were watching the show.
I used the flashlight from my cellphone and a water bottle cap to create a makeshift anchor light. 

Redneckery... It's like bacon.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Necessity is the father of invention. I am still amazed at how many things my grandpa had with cans and buckets on them that fit just right. I used to have one of his old trailers with tin cans that fit over the hub bearing caps.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I like it... and I’m a guy that’s replaced or repaired more than a few of those too fragile Hella stern lights.

I must admit that my habit of trying to stuff a seven foot wide skiff up into creeks that are only six feet wide has cost me more than one stern light over the years...


----------



## FishWithChris (Feb 6, 2019)

Capt. Moose said:


> My 98’ Whip was never cut for nav lights. I’m really enjoying the navisafe lights on go pro mounts.


Do you have the vertical/horizontal navimount ? How secure are those? I was thinking of putting one on the platform and interchange it between the stern light and long-arm go-pro mount.


----------



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

FishWithChris said:


> Do you have the vertical/horizontal navimount ? How secure are those? I was thinking of putting one on the platform and interchange it between the stern light and long-arm go-pro mount.


Sorry for the delay. I have the vert/hori mount.

The light snapped off in the bushes. Stay tuned for my solution. I think it will be well received.
I'll post it in a minute. Soon as I sneak a lil' sip...


----------



## jackson man (Aug 13, 2020)

Capn_Joe_Johnson said:


> The cover fell off my Hella stern light. Replacement is a week away. Practically a year!
> 
> I solved it with a children's liquid ibuprofen bottle from Publix. The fit is perfect.
> Perfect I tell ya!
> ...


Macguyver would be proud!


----------



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

jackson man said:


> Macguyver would be proud!


Does he qualify as a *******?


----------



## jackson man (Aug 13, 2020)

Capn_Joe_Johnson said:


> Does he qualify as a *****?


****!*


----------



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

jackson man said:


> ****!*


Was is something I said? I don't even remember what word I used....


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

I remember laying on the front of a center console, for 15ish miles, with a flashlight and 2 broken red/green light plastic covers. Do what you must, right?


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

An opaque white Tylenol bottle works as well.


----------

